# Digitale Inputs, galvanisch getrennt auf S7-1500



## yasvegu (18 Februar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich in diesem Bereich richtig poste, wüsste aber nicht wo ich das Thema sonst schreiben sollte.

Zu meinem Problem:

Die Aufgabenstellung in eimem Projekt ist es SMEMA Signale auf eine S7 zu bringen.
SMEMA an sich gibt Signale in Produktionslinien an die nächste Maschine der Linie weiter und dies galvanisch von einander getrennt.

Diese digitalen Signale sollen nun galvanisch getrennt von beiden Maschinen (Signal gebende und empfangendes Maschine) auf eine S7-1500 gebracht werden.
Ich hatte geschaut ob es vielleicht direkt galvanische getrennte Inputs für die S7 gibt, bei denen ich nur noch die Steuerspannung anlegen muss, habe jedoch nichts wirklich gefunden.

Wenn ich z.B. Finder Optokoppler Relais oder so nehmen würde, brauche ich immer noch eine Spannungsversorgung für das Relais. Da ich auf einer Strecke von 25m etwa 35 Signale von den Einzelmaschinen der Linie muss abnehmen muss, wäre das glaube nicht so gut.

Habt ihr Ideen wie ich sowas am besten realisieren kann?
oder gar etwas gefunden wie galvanisch getrennte Inputs für ne S7?

Gruß
yasvegu


----------



## Fireman_Frank (18 Februar 2020)

Wenn das alles S7-Steuerungen sind wären dann nicht DP-DP-Koppler eine Lösung?


----------



## yasvegu (18 Februar 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Wenn das alles S7-Steuerungen sind wären dann nicht DP-DP-Koppler eine Lösung?



Hi Frank,

Dann sind CPU und ET von einander getrennt, aber auch das passiert glaube nicht voll galvanisch oder? Ich kenne mich hier zu wenig aus.

Abgesehen davon sind dann die SMEMA Signale nicht galvanisch von der ET getrennt (falls ich eine einsetze sowieso über PN).
Denn es geht ja darum die SMEMA highs/lows galvanisch getrennt an die Inputs zu bekommen. Und das ist ja egal ob an eine ET oder direkt an ein Eingangsmodul welches an de CPU steckt.

Gruß
yasvegu


----------



## Fireman_Frank (18 Februar 2020)

Du verbindest SPS 1 mit der einen Seite des DP-DP-Kopplers und SPS 2 mit der anderen Seite. Du definierst die Signale welche du über den Koppler schicken willst (Eingänge auf der einen Seite sind Ausgänge an der anderen Seite und umgekehrt). Weitere ET's oder Peripherie an den SPS'en haben hiermit nichts zu tun. Und lt. Siemens machen die Koppler auch galvanische Trennung.


----------



## yasvegu (18 Februar 2020)

Hi,

Im allgemeinen gut zu wissen, dass die Koppler die Bus Signale auch galvanisch trennen.

Abgesehen davon, habe ich nur 1 SPS. 
An dieser SPS müssen diverse digitale Signale einer gesamten Produktionslinie (galvanisch getrennt von den Maschinen der Produktionslinie) ankommen.
Mein Problem ist also diese digitalen Signale galvanisch getrennt irgendwo aufzulegen. Im Grunde ist erstmal egal ob direkt auf eine digitale Eingangskarte oder eine ET via DP oder PN.

Ich kann dir daher leider nicht folgen wie mir das weiter helfen soll/kann?


Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Weitere ET's oder Peripherie an den SPS'en haben hiermit nichts zu tun. Und lt. Siemens machen die Koppler auch galvanische Trennung.



Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (18 Februar 2020)

yasvegu schrieb:


> ... Da ich auf einer Strecke von 25m etwa 35 Signale von den Einzelmaschinen der Linie muss abnehmen muss, wäre das glaube nicht so gut.


Von wie vielen EinzelMaschinen? 35 Signale insgesamt oder etwa pro EinzelMaschine?
Welche Relevanz haben die 25 m? Müssen für die Signale, um die es hier geht, zusätzliche Kabel verlegt werden?
Egal, ob OptoKoppler oder Relais, sie benötigen eine SpannungsVersorgung. Aber diese zusätzlichen SpannungsVersorgungen können wahrscheinlich von den Empfänger- und Sender-seitig vorhandenen mit versorgt und Sender und Empfänger dennoch galvanisch getrennt bleiben. Man sollte mit ca. 20..40 mA pro Signal auskommen können.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2020)

Ich kenne SMEMA nicht, doch kann es sein, daß die Signale selber schon potentialfrei sind und Du brauchst überhaupt nichts besonderes beachten? Einfach die +24VDC der Eingangskarte durch den potentialfreien SMEMA-Kontakt zurück auf die Eingangskarte schalten. So ist das eigentlich auch bewährter Industrie-Standard für die potentialfreie Weitergabe von einzelnen Signalen zwischen Maschinen und Anlagenteilen.

Hast Du mal ein Schaltbild Deiner SMEMA-Signale, die Du da höchst aufwendig anschalten willst oder mußt?

Harald


----------



## volker (18 Februar 2020)

Dafür würde ich Relais setzen. Diese baut man in der Regel dort ein wo der Ausgang sitzt.


----------



## yasvegu (17 März 2020)

Servus,
Ich habe nach langer Recherche und Hilfe des Siemens Industry Support, jetzt digitale Eingänge gefunden, bei welchen alle Kanäle zueinander und zur Steuerung galvanisch bis 2000V getrennt sind.

Welche ich auch als ET200M Inputs verwenden könnte. 

Lg


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2020)

Könntest Du uns auch noch bitte mitteilen welche Eingänge Du gefunden hast?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2020)

yasvegu schrieb:


> Ich habe nach langer Recherche und Hilfe des Siemens Industry Support, jetzt digitale Eingänge gefunden, bei welchen alle Kanäle zueinander und zur Steuerung galvanisch bis 2000V getrennt sind.
> 
> Welche ich auch als ET200M Inputs verwenden könnte.





PN/DP schrieb:


> Könntest Du uns auch noch bitte mitteilen welche Eingänge Du gefunden hast?


Ist ja nicht schwer zu finden und benötigt auch keine lange Recherche. Wenn man in der Siemens Industry Mall als Suchbegriff "6ES7321" bzw. "6ES7521" eingibt (entspricht "zeige mir alle Eingangsmodule" der ET200M/S7-300 bzw. ET200MP/S7-1500), dann findet man das Modul mit galvanischer Trennung zwischen allen Kanälen ("Einerwurzelung", "in Gruppen zu 1") in jeweils einer Minute.

Da Du ET200M schreibst - da gibt es dieses Eingangsmodul: 6ES7321-1CH00-0AA0


			
				6ES7321-1CH00-0AA0 schrieb:
			
		

> SIMATIC S7-300, Digitaleingabe SM 321, potentialgetrennt, 16 DE, AC/DC 24-48V mit Einerwurzelung


Allerdings ist da keine galvanische Trennung bis 2000V, es ist lediglich die Isolation zwischen den Kanälen mit 1500VAC geprüft. Die zulässige Potentialdifferenz zwischen den Kanälen beträgt nur 170VDC/120VAC.

Es gibt auch ein Eingangsmodul das man direkt ins Rack der S7-1500 stecken kann: 6ES7521-7EH00-0AB0


			
				6ES7521-7EH00-0AB0 schrieb:
			
		

> SIMATIC S7-1500, Digitaleingabemodul DI 16x 24...125V UC HF, 16 Kanäle in Gruppen zu 1


Hier ist die Isolation geprüft mit 2000VDC. Die zulässige Potentialdifferenz zwischen den Kanälen beträgt nur 146VDC/132VAC.

Ob sich die Mehrkosten von ca. 17,-EUR je Digitaleingang gegenüber Standard-Digitaleingängen rentieren? Ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung, daß die einzeln potentialgetrennten Eingänge auch bei SMEMA gar nicht nötig sind.
Potentialfreier Austausch weniger Digitalsignale zwischen Maschinen und Anlagenteilen ist eine Standard-Aufgabe, die üblicherweise mit Koppelrelais oder Optokopplern realisiert wird. Ich kenne keine Anlage, wo dafür extra teure Digitaleingänge verwendet werden...

Harald


----------



## yasvegu (10 November 2020)

Hi,
was Haral schon schrieb, ich habe die 6ES7521-7EH00-0AB0 genommen.

Das es nötig ist bezweifle ich auch stark, aber was der Chef sagt, macht der angehende Techniker eben. Da diskutiere ich nicht lang rum bei manchen Persönlichkeiten.
Und je nachdem in welcher Firma man arbeitet, sind die Dinger auch nicht ganz so teuer 

Gruß


----------

